

Lettering.js: A jQuery plugin for radical web typography - endtwist
http://letteringjs.com/

======
cancelbubble
I saw this not terribly long ago, seems like it might have accessibility
issues as it wraps each letter in a span so I wonder. if. screenreaders.
would. read. each. letter. as. a. single. word.

Also wonder perhaps about SEO issues - does the google bot execute javascript?

